# Bizarre puppy behavior



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I just adopted a golden retriever (Ludo) of ten months. She used to live with a couple in an apartment building, and would always go do her business outside when taken out for walks. They would take her out twice a day with no problems.

I am taking her out three to four times a day but she seems to particularly enjoy doing her business inside my condo. Yesterday, when taking her out for a 40min walk at night, she did not do her business outside at all, but did a #1 thirty seconds after coming in our house when we were not looking. When this happens, we point at the mess and we reprimand her with a quick "No!", and I think she definitely knows it's not permissible; she always averts her eyes and lets herself be led close to the mess as opposed to wriggling away. She also wriggles around on her back when we discover the mess, rolling around like she thinks it's great fun...

My roommate and I are thinking that maybe she is doing this to spite us (assuming that she doesn't have a strong preference for doing her business indoors)? Whenever we take her out we try to teach her how to walk on her leash properly and not pull; sometimes I can tell that it is frustrating her because she's not allowed to run around unleashed until she gets to the park. I have tried giving her special treats whenever she does her business outside but the problem is she tends to do her business off-leash so by the time she runs to me and eats the treat I think she may not be associating the treat with the behavior that I want. In addition, this morning, when I was trying to make her sit and stay before going out (as opposed to just bolting out the door like some lab rat), it took quite a few tries with her running around in our condo hallways while I stood by the door holding it waiting for her to come inside. During this time she did a #2 in the building hallway! I feel like these aren't just normal puppy accidents; they seem more intentional, like she's saving herself to prove a point! 

I should add: We don't want to crate train her. I don't think she has ever been crate trained. We have tried regulating her water intake also; we leave only a little bit at night. Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated! I feel like if I can just understand her motive (if it exists at all), it would be of great help in determining the most optimal course of disciplinary action to take. She is so sweet otherwise!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

She is not doing it to spite you, she probably just doesn't understand what you want and yelling at her isn't going to help. She needs to be on a regular schedule for going out. First thing in the morning and praise and reward with something really good whens she potties outside. Several times a day she should go out. Tayla, our 11 month old goes out right after breakfast, at lunch, when I get home from work, when we take her for a walk after dinner and before she goes to bed. She also goes out when we play with her in the yard so at least 6 times a day. Keep her outside walking and she will go. Teach her a command to go.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is going to take some time for her to adjust to her new living situation. Her whole world has been turned upside down, new home new people is so very stressful for a dog. Don't reprimand her mistakes, her rolling over, and shying away is evidence that she has had (in her previous home) or expects to be punished, not a good way to start a relationship. Be patient, be kind and reward the behavior you do want.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Puppies don't do things to spite people...they don't understand that concept! I really don't like to see the words "disciplinary action" when it comes to puppies. 

This is your puppy's 2nd home in 10 months. Give her a chance to get used to her new surroundings and her new family. She is going to require love, patience and understanding. Make sure she's on a regular schedule. Praise the heck out of her when she does something as simple as pee outside. Throw her a big party and then watch her face light up. 

If she is pulling on the leash in anticipation of running loose at the park, I would avoid the park for a couple of days. I know the importance of allowing them the proper exercise and seeing the joy in their eyes when they're "free" but she also has to learn some self control. My puppy was doing the same thing so we simply avoided the park and continued with on leash walking around the neighbourhood. Now when we get near the park, it's no big deal.

I know puppies can be frustrating but when you feel frustrated, put her in her x-pen (if you have one) with a chewy, step back and take a deep breath. Once you've both calmed down, go give her a big hug and start fresh!!!


----------



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks! I know she's so smart and she learns really quickly... I just don't want her to develop a habit of doing her business indoors. Do you have any suggestions for a feeding and watering schedule to facilitate this training process? Maybe an hour or two before going out she should be fed and given water?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

When you clean up the mess, do it with something made specifically for that - I used Nature's Miracle but I know there are other brands as well. She's marked that spot, you need to get all the odor - her sense of smell is far greater than yours - or she'll be tempted to go to that spot again and again.

As someone else said, puppies don't do things for spite, they don't understand that concept.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with everything Laurie said. Puppies do not do things to spite you. "Bad" behavior is not the fault of the dog, it's because the dog doesn't understand what you want. They aren't "out to get" their humans, they live to please their humans.
What you are doing right now is teaching Ludo to fear you and that, I promise you, will lead to very bad things down the road. No yelling, ever.
You have to take Ludo outside every 20 minutes, on leash, eventually she will do her business, that's when you have a "potty party", dance, hug, reward. She has no idea what the treat is for in the park.
It takes time but more importantly is takes patience. Yelling or dragging her near her mistake is a very, very bad idea. I have been in your shoes and worse many times, anything you want her to do she will do IF she understands what it is.
If she makes a mistake in the house you get her WHILE she's peeing and immediately get her outside to finish, then praise NO yelling. This means that Ludo will need your FULL attention until she figures this out.
She will get it, IF you teach her with love and patience. Right now I feel bad for her because she has no idea why she's with you or where her people are, all she knows is these new people keep yelling. 
You should get into a class with her but for the moment you can google youtube videos for "kikopup" she has great videos on training dogs.
Good luck, give Ludo a hug for me ♥

*EDIT: Sorry, I forgot to say hi and welcome you to the forum* :wave:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Dogs do not generalize well. Just because your pup only went potty twice a day with her old family and in the yard doesn't mean your pup understands the concept with you. Things are different. Most likely you are more active with your pup. Activity can cause them to go more.  When bringing a dog home no matter what the age it is good to actually start over from the beginning with potty training. If they do well then you can speed up the process. But in your case your pup isn't doing so well with this concept. Start over take your pup outside on leash and ask the pup to potty. Don't go for a long walk to the park. Once the pup goes have a party right there. Lots of praise and good treats. Take the pup into the condo. Going for a walk and play time are to be seperate until the pup has the concept of potty outside. If the pup does not go potty outside after a little bit of time take the pup into the condo and keep the pup with you. Have the pup settle down for a short time and then go try again. Repeat this until the pup goes potty outside. This would be easier if you use the crate for training. Without the crate you have to keep both eyes on the pup at all times so the pup does not get to make a mistake and potty inside. 

Oh and your dog probably doesn't have a clue why you are acting out when she/he pottys inside. Unfortunately you are teaching your dog that sometimes you act weird and that you cannot always be trusted.  Dogs read body language and can feel your stress so when you get frustrated because of the accidents your dog is giving you those guilty signals because of your signals, Not because she went potty in the house.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Did the past owners take her out on a leash or unleashed to potty? My Cody was taught off leash really young and he would only go poop while off leash. So maybe she only associates potty while off leash? Just a thought.


----------



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks you all! I'm going to go to the store and buy some liver(?) to use as a mega treat when she does her business outside. It does make sense that it's just the change in environment that's throwing her off. 

One thing that's really scaring me though: I left her in the house for the first time alone today and she wouldn't stop barking and clawing at the door! I've tried calming her down, having her sit before I open the door, giving her a treat, or even ignoring her completely; every time I open the door (whether to take her out or to let myself out), she bolts out the door before me and stands in the hallway stubbornly! If I call her nicely to come back in, she will bark, standing outside my door. The way I managed to get outside alone today was to beat her to the door; I barely made it in time! Her previous owner told me she has never barked before and has never made a big deal about being alone in the house.

I know that she's just a puppy and is acting this way because she's really anxious of her new surroundings, but do you have any suggestions on how to calm her down before and during my absence so that this behavior doesn't persist? I'm really worried that it is very distressing to her to be acting this way... just to let her "bark it off" doesn't seem like a good solution to me but maybe I'm wrong? Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I know you said you don't want to use a crate and I felt the same way before Bentley. I thought a crate was like "locking them away", I was so wrong. Bentley loves his crate! It's his safe place, his own little den. 
If Ludo had a crate and used it as a den she would feel safe and be safe while you're gone. Something to consider.
Believe me, I was the loudest opponent of a crate before. I swore I was right and everybody that used a crate was wrong. I humbly ate my words


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

ludo said:


> Thanks you all! I'm going to go to the store and buy some liver(?) to use as a mega treat when she does her business outside. It does make sense that it's just the change in environment that's throwing her off.
> 
> One thing that's really scaring me though: I left her in the house for the first time alone today and she wouldn't stop barking and clawing at the door! I've tried calming her down, having her sit before I open the door, giving her a treat, or even ignoring her completely; every time I open the door (whether to take her out or to let myself out), she bolts out the door before me and stands in the hallway stubbornly! If I call her nicely to come back in, she will bark, standing outside my door. The way I managed to get outside alone today was to beat her to the door; I barely made it in time! Her previous owner told me she has never barked before and has never made a big deal about being alone in the house.
> 
> I know that she's just a puppy and is acting this way because she's really anxious of her new surroundings, but do you have any suggestions on how to calm her down before and during my absence so that this behavior doesn't persist? I'm really worried that it is very distressing to her to be acting this way... just to let her "bark it off" doesn't seem like a good solution to me but maybe I'm wrong? Thanks so much in advance!!!


A crate for everyone's safety and a kong stuffed with yummy treats. Work on it a little at a time if she isn't used to a crate. At 11 months Tayla could not be trusted to be alone in the house outside of her crate for more than 5 to 10 minutes at a time. I've just started doing things outside and go back after about 10 minutes to check on her. If she's good next week I'll try 15 minutes. She is not a dog that is easily amused by herself so a crate is the best thing for her.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Would be interesting to know why Ludo needed a new home. I find it hard to believe the dog pottied only twice a day, outside, no problem, never barked.

There are a lot of good basic training books. I just finished reading, "Bonding with Your Dog" by Victoria Schade. It isn't a training book, but it does call out some of the issues you are having - potty accidents, rushing the door, pulling on leash. Her theory is that your bond with your dog affects all of these. Since you just got the dog, you probably don't have much of a bond yet.

As to particulars, I would feed on schedule twice a day but allow water at all times. Ludo is not ready to have access to the entire house. The book above says no free run of the house until two months without an accident. Some dogs run around before they poop, mine does. Maybe that's why the accident in the hall? I didn't follow the story exactly. It seems you were trying to leave but then trying to get her in? Did she get out off leash? Keep training the sit at the door, it will pay off.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!
I, too, am very curious to know more about Ludo's history and why she was re-homed. It sounds like you are still in contact with the previous owners? I don't know what your relationship is with them, but some of what you've said has me questioning whether they are being completely honest with you about why they wanted to find a new home for Ludo.

I am a big proponent of the crate. It saves not only the house/condo, but gives you peace of mind knowing that your dog is safe and your home is safe when you leave. If you really don't want to crate train, then invest in a baby gate and gate off a small room (bathroom, utility room, mud room, etc.) to keep her safely in when you can't be watching her.

When you are home, to help prevent the potty accidents and bolting out the door, you might try keeping her tethered to you at all times for a few days. Take her outside frequently and, like the others said, praise like crazy when she potties. And I agree with avoiding the park for a while until she gets the hang of pottying while out.

Good luck!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with the others....it would be beneficial to both of you if she was crate trained. She might not take to it right away but introducing it to her slowly, in a positive manner, it would become her safe haven. Use her favorite treats to get her used to it. Toss them into her crate, let her go in and come back out...don't close the door. Let her sleep in there while you're home with the door open. Once she gets used to it, then close the door but don't do it if she's anxious or upset. I believe that's why she's behaving the way she does when you leave...she's distressed. Blocking off a small area of the house is also another good idea if you don't want her crated. Dogs don't need the entire house to be happy and comfortable....they need to be safe and secure.



I


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ludo said:


> Thanks you all! I'm going to go to the store and buy some liver(?) to use as a mega treat when she does her business outside. It does make sense that it's just the change in environment that's throwing her off.
> 
> One thing that's really scaring me though: I left her in the house for the first time alone today and she wouldn't stop barking and clawing at the door! I've tried calming her down, having her sit before I open the door, giving her a treat, or even ignoring her completely; every time I open the door (whether to take her out or to let myself out), she bolts out the door before me and stands in the hallway stubbornly! If I call her nicely to come back in, she will bark, standing outside my door. The way I managed to get outside alone today was to beat her to the door; I barely made it in time! Her previous owner told me she has never barked before and has never made a big deal about being alone in the house.
> 
> I know that she's just a puppy and is acting this way because she's really anxious of her new surroundings, but do you have any suggestions on how to calm her down before and during my absence so that this behavior doesn't persist? I'm really worried that it is very distressing to her to be acting this way... just to let her "bark it off" doesn't seem like a good solution to me but maybe I'm wrong? Thanks so much in advance!!!


Welcome to the board. You've gotten good advise. I would encourage you to consider crate training, it is a very good tool. Look for a video set called "Crate Games", it will show you how to teach your dog to love the crate.

If you are going to let her roam loose in the house, teach her to "settle" on her bed, and stay. Eventually the idea being you can tell her to settle, she goes to her bed and lays down and stays there while you exit the door.

For now, start putting the leash on her at random times but don't take her out, just put it on her, let her drag it around until she calms down and then either take the leash off or go ahead and take her out. The idea is to get her to quit being so excited when you go to the door. You can also just walk over to the door act like you are going to open it but don't. Then just walk away. Do those things often enough and she will eventually stop seeing the leash or you approaching the door as triggers for over excitement.


----------



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Hi & Welcome!
> I, too, am very curious to know more about Ludo's history and why she was re-homed. It sounds like you are still in contact with the previous owners? I don't know what your relationship is with them, but some of what you've said has me questioning whether they are being completely honest with you about why they wanted to find a new home for Ludo.
> 
> I am a big proponent of the crate. It saves not only the house/condo, but gives you peace of mind knowing that your dog is safe and your home is safe when you leave. If you really don't want to crate train, then invest in a baby gate and gate off a small room (bathroom, utility room, mud room, etc.) to keep her safely in when you can't be watching her.
> ...



Thank you so much! That is such sensible advice. I hope it's not cruel to shut her in the bathroom. My place is pretty small, no hallways, just two bedrooms, a bathroom, and an open concept living/dining/kitchen area.

I rehomed her because her previous owners were international exchange students and had to leave urgently back home because of a family issue. I'm completely with you when you say it's hard to believe that Ludo acted exactly according to their description; they honestly didn't seem like very devoted or responsible owners, but I felt that trusting them might help in making Ludo more comfortable in the future in my house. 

I love the idea of telling her to "settle down" on the couch (where she sleeps), but I really have no way of reinforcing that behavior. What I mean is, when I give her attention (by way of trying to teach her something new), she usually gets super excited and bounces around. When I try to tell her to settle down on the couch, she usually thinks that I want her to get ON the couch, when I turn around to do something else, she jumps off, I tell her to settle down again... ad infinitum, she thinks we're playing Let's Jump From Location One to Location Two, and gets more and more excited by the minute. 

The main point of confusion I have with training for calmness is that at least with Ludo, every bit of attention I give her will give her an incredible energy (which is cute, don't get me wrong!), and I need to give her attention to tell her to calm down! Sometimes I make a "shh" sound really sharply, and she will fall quiet for exactly two seconds, and begin bouncing around again. When I hold the "shhhhhh" sound (as you would to a baby), even when she sustains her momentary calmness for slightly more than two seconds, I always feel like there is so much pent up energy inside her that she will jump up immediately after I turn around. 

You guys are so great! Thank you so much for all your help! I know that Ludo is a smart dog and can be well behaved, I just want to make sure I'm facilitating the transition correctly so she's not permanently distressed or upset. xoxo


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you taken Ludo to obedience classes???? This too would be beneficial to both of you. 

You can teach her a simple word such as "settle" when she's all hyper. Show Ludo her "place" which can be a pillow, bed, etc. and tell her to settle. If she calms for even 5 seconds, treat her. She sounds like she's going to need alot of positive re-enforcement so you may need alot of treats!!! The good news is, is that they learn quickly with consistency.

When Lexx gets his "crazies", we give him a time out in his x-pen. Usually I just have to say to him "do you want to go to your pen" and he goes and lies down on his pillow and pouts!!!

Google is a great tool for dog training tips!!!!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome! Regarding her distress at seeing you leave, I believe you could help that by desensitizing her to your absence, very slowly. Start by leaving the room (not your house) for 1 second (make sure she doesn't follow you by either gating her in her room or putting her in a crate). Come back pretend nothing has happened. Next time, increase the time to 2 seconds. Do this sporadically throughout your time with her, and don't go over 30 seconds the 1st day. The next few days, you can start approaching the front door. Don't open the door the first time - touch the handle, and return to her. Maybe pet a a bit, but don't make big fuss over your return. Slowly, buils it up so that you turn the handle and open the door, but then close it and return to her. Then you can open the door, go through it with her seeing you, and return to her. If you see her getting anxious during ANY of these steps, return to the previous action and repeat until she is bored and doesn't show signs of anxiety. You should eventually be able to open the door, step out, close the door for a few seconds and return to her not reacting. After that, you can SLOWLYincrease the amount of time that you leave her alone.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

ludo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just adopted a golden retriever (Ludo) of ten months. *She used to live with a couple in an apartment building, and would always go do her business outside when taken out for walks. They would take her out twice a day with no problems.*
> 
> ...


I find this claim by the previous owner hard to believe about a 10 month old puppy. So, I'd start at square one with house breaking her. Take her out every 30 mins., after meals, first thing in the morning and last thing before bed. Praise each time she "goes" in the proper area and give a small treat.

Dogs don't pee/poop indoors for spite, she's trying to figure out what is expected. Do not punish or yell. Clean up the mess and move on. Praise when she does want you want will get you farther than punishment when she doesn't.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Something that works to settle my dog is to put a leash on him, sit on the leash, and then ignore him. He eventually gets the message that I'm no fun and there is nowhere to go, and then he settles down. I admit I only do this is desperation when he's being really obnoxious and is clearly tired. Meaning - some people do this as a daily exercise. One thing that I have trained him to do is the calm = release from mysmartpupp.com. All I have to do is sit on the floor and he sits calmly in my lap while I pet him. Works great out and about town, too. (Our trouble starts when he starts moving. )


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Consider getting a D.A.P. (dog appeasing pheromones) collar and or diffuser, it can make a difference in her anxiety level, and for the most part it is likely her (mis)behavior is a result of her being stressed. I started using the diffuser a week ago with my three anxious and stressed out dogs, it has made a huge difference for them. They have never been this calm, relaxed, and 'normal' and able to cope with everyday life.


----------

